# Visa 190 lodgement



## Shreya Chopra

Hi All,

We have applied for Skills Assessment under Information and Organisation Professionals nec in Oct 2021 from South Australia. 
In December 2021, my husband got a higher post in a different division within his company and we moved to Western Australia.
Our Skills Assessment came positive in March 2022.
Now, this occupation is not open in Western Australia under any Visa category.

The query is -

1. Can we apply visa 190 from SA while residing in WA?
2. What happens if we do not oblige to the two year commitment to stay in the sponsoring state? (Apart from citizenship issue)
3. Any recommendations in this case?
Thanks


----------

